# "early Quattro prices soar" article in Classic cars september issue



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Sure, this magazine is UK based, and the projected prices for early cars may not mirror our status in the states, but it's still good PR, and still reflects the over all world market trend for the cars.

In the UK,
Due to the fact that the series "Ashes to Ashes" featured a Quattro is over, most thought the initial rise in price of the car would stabilize.
But on a second look at the market, reveals an uprise in value by 20 percent for the later cars, and an astonishing rise of 70 percent for the early cars.

Estimated value for early cars in the best of condition is expected to top over 20,000 pounds in 2009.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

There's a beauty!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_There's a beauty!

For sure, very early model, with no sunroof!


----------

